# Driver off the deck



## lizard (Sep 30, 2010)

With the new extra large face driver these days can you hit you hit your driver off the fairway.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I can do this with my 3 wood but I have never done it with a driver how far do you hit the driver off the fairway?


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I've always been able to hit driver off the deck. I played with 2 drivers back in the late 80's and early 90's. One was a 8.5° TM Tour Driver TP and the other was the first model TM Burner (9.5°). The Burner was my fairway wood, the Tour Driver was my tee club. I still have the 8.5° Tour Driver, and I still take it out and play it occasionally. Both clubs had a tiny clubhead by today's standards. But I still hit the Diablo too. I seem to actually be more consistent off the deck than I am from a tee. Not as long, but more predictable.

Here's the comparison of the old and new:


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I can hit my 460 driver off the turf. I grip the shaft a little lower than normal, ball position is not as far forward as if I were hitting it off a tee, and I aim a left of my actual target to to allow for a fade. I also tend to use "quiet" hands through impact to lessen the chances of hitting a hook. A good clean fairway lie helps, but I do prefer a ball that is sitting up a little. For me it's a good low trajectory shot, that gives me distance, as long as there are no hazards between me and the hole. I don't hit it that much further than my 3w, but if I need a low flying shot, it does come in handy. Last time I used this shot, I had to get under some tree limbs, and on a raised green some 200 yards away. I wound up on the fringe, but still was able to 2 putt for par. I used that shot probably 25-30 rounds ago, so it not one that I use that often. However, it is part of my practice regimen, so that when I do need to use it, I have a decent chance of pulling it off. It does not matter what the shot is. If you don't practice it, you can't hit it when it counts.


----------



## lizard (Sep 30, 2010)

Your reply is the text book answer. I also hit low and have to play for a fade on this shot most of the time. Looking at the examples of fourputt's drivers my driver that I can hit off the fairway has a flat sole. Unlike the newer drivers of today.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Frogshair: I like that word practice. Would you send a post to the lotus blossom that I need more practice. PLLLLLeeeeeaaaaassssseee!


----------



## WindyDayz (Sep 9, 2010)

FrogsHair said:


> It does not matter what the shot is. If you don't practice it, you can't hit it when it counts.


Ben Hogan would be proud.


----------

